# november devils



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

the male's been a big wuss lately


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking fish and great shots. :thumb:


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks, few from today, changed the lighting and getting blown out highlights, need to rearrange the flashes and stuff but kinda liked the last 2 pics, he was attacking my magfloat and caught him at full-speed-ahead

























Just a few weeks ago he wouldn't let the female anywhere near him, for the last week or two they've been inseparable, still have a pot in the tank for her to hide in but she hasn't used it since I set up the new tank.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO, shes sure telling him whos boss :lol:

Great fish and pics!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish and pics! :thumb:


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing fish and photography skillz!!! :thumb:

opcorn:


----------



## leftys4js (Nov 22, 2009)

wow nice hand feeding even


----------



## AlwaysCichlids (May 8, 2009)

dude, can you PLEASE take a video?? im planning on owning a red devil, much like your white one.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

a vid of the wife playing with him






He was guarding some eggs at the time so not quite as friendly as usual, wife just won't learn he's drawing blood now and the female bites her too. Think she's a bit masochistic 8) had to mute the vid for a few expletives during the biting, and all the redundant "baby, momma loves it, why you wanna bite momma" boocrap :roll:
Kept telling her she was gonna get hurt when those eggs hatched


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

few more recent pic


----------



## PANTERA (Dec 9, 2009)

Very Impressive fish! Fantastic pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome Pics! Your take great shots! Hand feeding pic is nice! Your driftwood and aquascaping is by far one of the best I've seen!


----------



## AlwaysCichlids (May 8, 2009)

****, how many gallons is that thing??
you have some amazing RD's


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

tank is a 120gal (4x2x2)

fry are growing pretty fast now


----------



## AlwaysCichlids (May 8, 2009)

wow nice, were you going to sell the fry? sorry for all these questions ha


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

trade some for supplies and such, may end up selling some next summer if there's any left


----------



## dreamgirl8 (Dec 23, 2009)

AWESOME Tank and fry.. ! I was wondering if you would know if a female would lay eggs without a male around?? But the fish is protecting the eggs..?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

It's possible, she'd likely eat the eggs in a couple of days. Sometimes they'll just make a hole in the gravel or behind a rock and protect it as their home without any eggs or anything there, just their favorite spot.
If there's a male of a different species in the tank, they likely spawned together.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wow!!!


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Terrific photos. I loved especially this one:


----------

